

I Drink for a Reason (conference booze issue) - techwraith
http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/i-drink-for-a-reason.html

======
paulhauggis
When did we start using the word "brogrammers"? I'm really tired of hearing
it. It reminds me of words like "Synergy".

~~~
sh4na
I just call them "noobgrammers", it's much less gender-biased and so much more
self-explanatory.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Your term describes a different type of person. The two sets may overlap, but
they are not the same.

------
joedev
"People who cry “professionalism” are asking for us to represent companies and
career over being ourselves. These are not the people we want at our
conferences"

Then count me as not welcome at one of your conferences. I attend conferences
for my business and career. Every moment I'm at a conference is a moment I'm
not with my neighbors, family, and friends back home. I'd rather not waste
those moments reliving frat-party days.

------
angdis
Yep. The reason is "drinking problem." Nothing special or geeky about it and
it is very common across all professions and lifestyles. It means one is at
risk for alcoholism.

Not trying to be alarming, like I said, it is common. But it is a really good
idea to get a grip on the drinking before it gets a grip on you.

~~~
Dylan16807
Can you elaborate about what makes you say that? Surely alcohol loosening you
up isn't anything abnormal...is it?

Or are you just talking about the early paragraph and not the real point of
the article?

